# Pix from the past



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was lamenting to my brother the other day about not having any pictures of my old '58 Les Paul. He left the room and came back with this photo and said, "Do you mean this one?" 










We all howled with laughter, of course. This is from around 1971 or 72 from the front porch of the old farmhouse north of London that me and four friends rented for 100 bucks a month. We called it the Lazy J Dude Ranch (for obvious reasons, lol). My dog's name was Cat (after Cat Stevens). Oh, the irony.

Does anyone else have some funny musical-themed pix from their past that they would like to share? They can't be any worse than this. kqoct


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

LOVE that photo. has a great feel to it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats wild man


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

funny?? Dude, that picture is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, nothing as serious or interesting as that shot, it's terrific.

Funny I can do though. Me and my sister goofing off. This would be around 1970.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great, Dave! What is the guitar you are holding?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've still got it, LOL. Harmony Electric. Kind of a mini Strat that the Conservatory of Music were selling at the time. I stupidly sold the little Skylark (Gibson) combo that I had. 



Big_Daddy said:


> That's great, Dave! What is the guitar you are holding?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny .. I know of a picture that my sis inlaw took of me and my Tele ... I was thinking of it the other day. That is a very nice photo. 

Our version of the farm house was " The Pines" north of the "Shwa 

Funny I just stole this off a friends FB page....Last year I bought a pair of those PA speakers ..


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome, jammin' on the porch!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> I was lamenting to my brother the other day about not having any pictures of my old '58 Les Paul. He left the room and came back with this photo and said, "Do you mean this one?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing photos from everyone. Just serves to remind me I was born about fifteen years to late.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Awesome, jammin' on the porch!


Still jamming with most of them too....They guy in the middle no.. but he made the Oshawa walk of Fame last year


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Amazing photos from everyone. Just serves to remind me I was born about fifteen years to late.


Never too late... ya think that after playing that long I might be good?.. na


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I found this one about a year ago in some old papers. This was from a 1976 bluegrass band called Homemade Stew. We did a lot of jammin' on the porch in this band. Fun times!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> ....Last year I bought a pair of those PA speakers ..


Yamaha 4115 aren't they?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

B_D, that pic looks like it's from an album liner notes. Totally undeniably magnificent photograph.

I'm over it now, but always thought like hardasmum that I was 10-12 years born too late. Sort of in between, the parents were too old to appreciate the 60's, and I was too young. Instead of the evolution of rock n roll, we got DISCO BABY!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yamaha 4115 aren't they?


Good eye Smorgdonkey .. awesome cabs... for $150...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Got a pair in my rec room/rehearsal space. Still sound awesome, but need a towmotor to move em.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Is that Glen in the middle with the acoustic,,?

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Funny .. I know of a picture that my sis inlaw took of me and my Tele ... I was thinking of it the other day. That is a very nice photo.
> 
> Our version of the farm house was " The Pines" north of the "Shwa
> 
> Funny I just stole this off a friends FB page....Last year I bought a pair of those PA speakers ..


Glen Benslay I think,,,?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Glen Benslay I think,,,?


Wow you know your speakers... and people .. Yes it is Glen Bensley .. 82' ish.. a dear friend.. I got to play music with both of his ex's on the weekend ..:wave:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's actually a really great pic BD!

Was that LP a Custom? Black Beauty?
I see three humbuckers there.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

sulphur said:


> That's actually a really great pic BD!Was that LP a Custom? Black Beauty?I see three humbuckers there.


Yeah, it was. I was a broke fool to let it go. Come on, gang. More people have to have pix to post. Let' see them!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

This is one of the Cooper Brothers (from Ottawa) taken at my old hangout The Maples Inn in the mid '70s. It was the best darn show bar in the west island of Montreal (Pointe Claire).


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Great pic's guys! I like yours, Big Daddy. Looks like it belongs
on the back of an album cover. Love the guit too.

Here's me (with the vee) in '86 at Larry's Hideaway (Toronto).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Great pic's guys! I like yours, Big Daddy. Looks like it belongs
> on the back of an album cover. Love the guit too.
> 
> Here's me (with the vee) in '86 at Larry's Hideaway (Toronto).


Is the bassist a giant? That P-Bass looks tiny on him!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

now there's a cool pic. i wish i had pics of me like that


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Is the bassist a giant? That P-Bass looks tiny on him!


No kidding! Great pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

tnx. yeah .. bassist was six foot forever.
Had a good Lemmy voice too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may have posted this before. It's from around 1973. I'm in the sweater vest and bell bottoms, playing a guitar I made. It was a solid maple Tele style body with an Ibanez LP-style neck, and some oddball combo of pickups that I had bought through the violin-maker situated beside Concordia University for so many years (I imagine the owner is long since dead). I think at one point it had a Tele neck pickup and a Fender wide-range humbucker (with the two sets of 3 staggered adjustable screws) at the bridge, though it seems to have some sort of humbucker in the neck position there. I eventually sold that to someone in Edmonton when I lived there. By that point it had active electronics on it.

The other guitar player, my lawyer buddy Howard, still has that terrific ES-335 and SF Super Reverb. My friend Joel, the bass player, continues as a musician and is presently gigging with a Clapton tribute band operating out of Montreal. Charles, the drummer, now manages a large PCB manufacturing plant in Toronto. Note the price tag still hanging off my old Peavey Classic.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Note the price tag still hanging off my old Peavey Classic.


Ha I did notice the Mini Pearl moment


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bell bottoms & a black beauty? Are you kiddin' me?!? Big Daddy, that pic is completely bad ass. 

Dave, based on that satin jacket, were you on your way to a Sweet audition?

I will echo the sentiments of being born 20 yrs too late. Going thru high school in the late 80s I was upset that my strict parents insisted upon my hair being cut above my ears, but now I'm thankful that there are no pics of me sporting a mullet & acid washed jeans floating around the interweb.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Circa 1978. That's me playing someone's Martin 12 string, and an old friend playing blues harp. We're still in touch, thanks to FaceBook. Undisclosed location on Georgian Bay.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Two pics. First one, at least if the info is to be believed is "Too Loose To Truck" playing the Green Hills in Blairmore AB. Yes, we probably were on drugs when we named the band. We pulled in for a week long stint courtesy of our agent. We were a blues rock band or boogie as we called it. The bar was a country bar which the owner informed us after the first night. Rather then drive the long way home after one night we told him we could play country too and the other guitarist and I sat up all night drinking beer and learning country songs. -30 out 100 above in our room. We auditioned the next morning and finished the week! I'm on the right side and though you can't really see I think I'm playng a modded Melody Maker. I think the chair was on stage holding an eagles song book. The second photo is a reunion at the Yale in Vancouver 34 years later. We were playing a song written by the fellow singing (Carl Trinkwon) who wasn't an original band member but he got up and sang it for us. It had been part of our original set list. That's me with the strat. My head wasn't so shiny 35 years ago!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Boy, I have to tell you all. You don't look anything like your posts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, isn't the internet a wonderful thing.



Guitar101 said:


> Boy, I have to tell you all. You don't look anything like your posts.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Me with my newly aquired Fender Lead I in 1981.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..it's time to look silly..LOL. this is 1985...i had just bought my first real expensive guitar..a Kramer Barreta... in the studio doing a demo for a project funded by the government to get kids off the street and back at doing something with their lives basically. I LOVED the experience, but was scare shittless, i had been playing for about 2 years top..and not like kids who practice 10hrs a day..i always had 2 jobs+ freaking school..i started kinda late. 

MAN i was one skinny SOB..LOL


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

GuitarT said:


> Me with my newly aquired Fender Lead I in 1981.


Back when towers were the thing. Does anyone know a guitarist name Doug Veitch? When I was high school he played with some friends in Brighton and we became friends, about 1973. He was an excellent guitarist in the style of the day: LOUD. At one point he played through a set of Sure columns; talk about earsplitting. I suspect if he's still playing he's turned down a bit.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Found a couple more.

Me on the front porch circa 1967 before I started playing Fenders.









Playing my Japanese '68 re-issue through my Blues DeVille circa 1995. Still my main set-up to this day.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hummingway said:


> Does anyone know a guitarist name Doug Veitch?


 Doug Veech? 

Yup .. I met him when he lived in Apsley. Bought a couple of cabs ( that are still floating around ). Last I talked to him he was living in hear Huntsville somewhere ..doing some Fish guiding ...think I will track him down.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, no pics of me wit an instrument exist, this pic of me is from 1985. the girl i cut from the pic was our version of yoko ono 










oh, the faded flower of youth. great is my lament... hahahaha


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

great 'stache!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

'76, I think this is some dive in Barrie.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm in...me in the raincoat circa 1983, I think:










I think it was raining that day, so I scoffed the nifty coat from work for the gig.
-Mikey


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, some great stuff guys!!!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I may have posted this before. It's from around 1973. I'm in the sweater vest and bell bottoms, playing a guitar I made. It was a solid maple Tele style body with an Ibanez LP-style neck, and some oddball combo of pickups that I had bought through the violin-maker situated beside Concordia University for so many years (I imagine the owner is long since dead). I think at one point it had a Tele neck pickup and a Fender wide-range humbucker (with the two sets of 3 staggered adjustable screws) at the bridge, though it seems to have some sort of humbucker in the neck position there. I eventually sold that to someone in Edmonton when I lived there. By that point it had active electronics on it.
> 
> The other guitar player, my lawyer buddy Howard, still has that terrific ES-335 and SF Super Reverb. My friend Joel, the bass player, continues as a musician and is presently gigging with a Clapton tribute band operating out of Montreal. Charles, the drummer, now manages a large PCB manufacturing plant in Toronto. Note the price tag still hanging off my old Peavey Classic.






What makes this pic great is the chick just chillin' out next to your Peavey......wicked vibe here.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have any pics of me playing guitar back in the day, although I know there were plenty photos of me with guitars and even a banjo taken by friends and family over the years. Here's an album cover from an unfinished, unreleased, unwritten and unrecorded album from 1977:
View attachment 593


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Here's an album cover from an unfinished, unreleased, unwritten and unrecorded album from 1977:


Is that authentic Insul-brick ?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Is that authentic Insul-brick ?


Oh yeah, man. I had nothing but the best back then (today "Insul-Brick" is often called "Ghetto-Wrap"). That apartment cost me a whole $125 a month!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> well..it's time to look silly..LOL. this is 1985...i had just bought my first real expensive guitar..a Kramer Barreta... in the studio doing a demo for a project funded by the government to get kids off the street and back at doing something with their lives basically. I LOVED the experience, but was scare shittless, i had been playing for about 2 years top..and not like kids who practice 10hrs a day..i always had 2 jobs+ freaking school..i started kinda late.
> 
> MAN i was one skinny SOB..LOL





would that have been Katimavic?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> This is one of the Cooper Brothers (from Ottawa) taken at my old hangout The Maples Inn in the mid '70s. It was the best darn show bar in the west island of Montreal (Pointe Claire).


 


Saw them at an old movie theater on Ste. Catherines down near Place des Arts...Le Club Montreal... it was a converted movie theater they made into a show bar, saw lots of great bands there King Crimson, Midnight Oil...many others...we got within feet of the bands, there were very few seats, it was all open down near the front of the stage.
Friend of mine played the Maples Inn...mid/late `80s I think, around that time anyways.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cocotone said:


> '76, i think this is some dive in barrie.


awesome!!!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

"Back when towers were the thing. Does anyone know a guitarist name Doug Veitch? When I was high school he played with some friends in Brighton and we became friends, about 1973. He was an excellent guitarist in the style of the day: LOUD. At one point he played through a set of Sure columns; talk about earsplitting. I suspect if he's still playing he's turned down a bit."​

Close.
Actually they were 3 x 12" RCF speakers in a self-powered "Farfisa" cabinet with a GBX pre-amp.
Strange eh? 
Waddusay?? Eh?sigiifa
Cheers, Doug
http://www.bandmix.ca/dougv/


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> "Back when towers were the thing. Does anyone know a guitarist name Doug Veitch? When I was high school he played with some friends in Brighton and we became friends, about 1973. He was an excellent guitarist in the style of the day: LOUD. At one point he played through a set of Sure columns; talk about earsplitting. I suspect if he's still playing he's turned down a bit."​
> 
> Close.
> Actually they were 3 x 12" RCF speakers in a self-powered "Farfisa" cabinet with a GBX pre-amp.
> ...


At the Quinte everyone was too ripped to talk to each other anyway!


----------

